# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Microrobotics. Nanorobotics. >  Antbots, microrobots, Cornell University

## Airicist2

"Brains on board: Smart microrobots walk autonomously"

by David Nutt
September 21, 2022

Leader - Michael Reynolds

----------


## Airicist2

Brains on board: Smart microrobots walk autonomously

Sep 21, 2022




> Cornell researchers installed electronic “brains” on solar-powered robots that are 100 to 250 micrometers in size, so the tiny bots can walk autonomously without being externally controlled.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "These autonomous, wireless robots could dance on a human hair"

by Devin Coldewey
September 21, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"Microscopic robots with onboard digital control"

September 21, 2022

----------

